# Charlotte and Indiana in serious talks



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Charlotte and Indiana in serious talks on deal that would send T.J. Ford to Bobcats for package that includes D.J. Augustine, source says.


http://twitter.com/WojYahooNBA


----------

